# The Beast again!



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Fired the big smoker again this weekend. I wanted to experiment with a campfire cooking rack. Wanted to see if it would fit and if it wouls add extra cooking space. Very successful I must say.


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

That's just plain torture! It looks so good though.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

great pics as always,now what times dinner ?


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Where's the fire box on that beast? and what was it made out of?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

narfpoit said:


> Where's the fire box on that beast? and what was it made out of?


My kids built it for me. Made of a 100 gal propane tank. Fire box is at the rear with a six inch pipe connecting it to the smoke chamber.


----------

